# Is Freezer Burned Meat Okay?



## Lorenn (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to raw feeding. Love the concept, but still need to research a lot more about actually starting out. So I'm just curious about whether the meat's freshness matters or not - I am *not* going to strictly limit my pup to old meat, but have some meat that (may or may not be okay) in the freezer that I could potentially get rid of. I've Googled it, but a lot of people don't think raw is the way to go at all, so will say no, no matter what.

Another question, also, if I do feed raw now and then switch back to kibble is this okay? I love what she's on, but would also like to give her diet some "change". I think it will also be a fun little experiment, I love the Raw vs. Kibble poop thread, lol! I might even stick with it.

Thanks in advance! Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Freezer burned IS AWESOME!!! It would taste nasty to us but dogs still love it


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

The price is always right too!! ;-)


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, perfectly fine to feed freezer burned! I've fed it quite a few times and my dogs love it.

Also ok to feed half & half (kibble & raw) or to just fed a few raw meals per week.


----------



## Lorenn (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, thanks everyone!

"Also ok to feed half & half (kibble & raw) or to just fed a few raw meals per week. "

Also awesome!! Lol

Think I'm going to make the switch in a few days. I'm excited, haha.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

question about the freezer burnt part.....can you feed that or do you have to cut that off?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

@lovemylab - Feed it!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry I am kind of threadjacking... I'm having a tough time finding reasonably priced meat that isn't chicken or turkey and I was thinking of posting a wanted ad on my freecycle group.. Can dogs that are new to raw handle freezer burned or "turned" meat? I gave Wallaby a smelly chicken wing as part of a bigger meal earlier this week and he was fine with it. I assume he'll be fine but just wanted to check.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Silverbeat - whenever I was just starting out and I bought about 10 lbs of "turning" liver I asked the same question. Natalie gave me advice to just take it realllllyyyy slow because it would be much richer as it was "going bad". I would think that the same would apply to the muscle meats you are talking about. I would just feed a smaller meal of the aged meat and if he handles it well feed as you wish. :]


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've fed turkey with spots literally going green. Yes. Green. 
That's what happens when you forget the bin on the freezer in the garage in Las Vegas during summertime, rather than bringing it inside to thaw. 

The dogs loved it. Maybe had a little more gas than usual, but no harm done. 

I have fed plenty of freezer burned meat in the past as well. They don't seem to know the difference.


----------

